# New tactical / Tough pen...



## AndyFromHonolulu

Aloha,

If you've visited the Writing Instruments sales corner in the past couple of days, you've probably seen the posting for the "maxmadco stainless steel retractable pen". I've been testing a prototype for more than three months, and wanted to provide my impressions of the pen, which moved very quickly from a test subject to essential part of my daily 'kit'. 

The pen is machined in the USA from a solid rod of stainless steel. The two piece barrel has a very fine brush finish, and except for the clip which is riveted to the barrel, there are no separate external pieces (nothing to loosen or break). The pen is approximately 9.5mm in diameter, and 13cm long - long enough to be comfortable, short enough to fit in most pockets, including my jeans. The pen has weight but very good balance. The pen uses parker-type refills, which are available everywhere. It comes equipped with a Parker Gel refill (very smooth with dark ink and easy to find - even way out here in the Pacific), but you can use a ballpoint cartridge, and there are a wide variety of compatible refills available on the market.

What sets the madmaxco apart from other pens is its cartridge retraction mechanism. The cartridge is extended and retracted by moving a small bolt located near the pen clip along a 'L' shaped channel cut into the pen barrel. A spring inside the pen barrel keeps the mechanism from accidentally moving. It's very easy to operate with one hand (no cap to remove or twist), yet virtually impossible to trigger in your pocket - no more worries about pen stains on your shirt or pants. 

If you're looking for a pen that can take a beating, yet look great in a corporate boardroom, this is one to take a good look at. 

Here are the great photos from the posting:

















Mahalo,

Andy


----------



## Beau8

Pretty cool looking mechanism and brushed finish. Thought that the pen might double as a weapon according to the title.


----------



## mebiuspower

Should have knurling and comes with Space pen refill. Otherwise I don't think the smooth steel works well in the rain.


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

*Not that bad in the rain...*

Aloha,

I haven't had any problems working with the pen in the wet; in fact it's been fine. My fingers slip when they're dry. My experience with knurling (my bullet and NASA space pens and the Embassy pen) has been less than satisfactory; unless the pattern is just right, it can be uncomfortable to write with for any extended period of time. I write with this pen every day, something I just don't do with the other three pens.

The pen doesn't come with a Fisher refill, but one will fit just fine with the plastic adapter supplied with the refill. I perfer the Parker gel -- much easier to write with on a day to day basis. If you want a pressurized refill, Schmidt make the P950 pressurized refill, which is a Parker-compatible model.

Mahalo,

Andy



mebiuspower said:


> Should have knurling and comes with Space pen refill. Otherwise I don't think the smooth steel works well in the rain.


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Not that bad in the rain...*

thanks for the review Andy: I just ordered one from Jim. I like the clean and simple design, and the retractable part is great.


----------



## Dan Pierce

*Re: Not that bad in the rain...*

Love this pen and the no nonsense, straightforward, bullet proof design. This will be a permanent part of my briefcase.
Nice review, Andy. 
Well done. Jim!!|>
dP


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Not that bad in the rain...*

Great photos, Dan.


----------



## Dan Pierce

*Re: Not that bad in the rain...*



David Woo said:


> Great photos, Dan.


Thanks, David!

We seem to be attracted to many of the same threads and I was happy to see you ordered a pen from Jim. Very nice quality, you'll be impressed.
Post your thoughts when you get time.
dP


----------



## Toronto Pete

*Re: Not that bad in the rain...*

Very attractive, I like the design. Ordered, looking forward to arrival.


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Not that bad in the rain...*

Mine arrived a couple of days ago, and I've been using it a lot. It has a really nice balanced feel in my hand, not too heavy and not too light, and I love the way it write so easily. The extension/retraction device is well designed, very easy and smooth. 
It has knocked my MB fp's out of daily use.


----------



## persco

*Re: Not that bad in the rain...*

I just received mine today and love it. I have the stainless Embassy pen, too. But I prefer this for the fact that it's a retractable nib and you can use gel refills, instead of just the Fisher ball points (I really prefer gels). It comes with a black Parker medium refill, so I'm going to replace it with a fine blue Visconti... All in all, a very cool pen.

I have to say, Jim at Maxmadco was awesome to deal with, too...

s.


----------



## Toronto Pete

*Re: Not that bad in the rain...*

Mine reached me yesterday (postal strike held the package up) and I'm VERY pleased with the look and feel. I actually took a flyer and bought two of them; one for my desk and one for the road. Very solid construction - you won't see THIS shattering if you drop it. In fact I'd be more worried about the floor!

Not cheap but provided you don't lose it, you'll still be using it in twenty years. Great looking. Neat and simple mechanism and the clip is unobtrusive. RECOMMENDED.


----------



## enkidu

*Re: Not that bad in the rain...*

Sorry to dig up such an old thread. I was wondering if anyone could post shots of the disassembled pen. Thanks!


----------

